# Mudskipper!!!!



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

What size is the tank? Do you have a hygrometer? If I remember correctly, mudskippers like 1.008 sp. gravity for their water. I'm sure you know not to throw them in freshwater or anything 

I used to feed mine crickets and brine shrimp... he loved brine shrimp.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually, Mudskippers do just fine in full freshwater. At least the Vietnamese ones do for sure. I take care of a tank of five at work, and they have been in complete freshwater for quite some time. 

As for advice..

You will want a tank with a large footprint rather than a tall tank. Mudskippers, especially males are rather territorial a 40G Breeder works very well for a small group. I usually make the back 1/3 of the tank a sandy bank, you will want to add some rocks or shells in front of this to keep the erosion to a minimum. If your Mudskippers are happy they will tunnel in the sand bank, and it is really amazing to watch, the shells mixed in with the sand will also help them make their tunnels, otherwise it will collapse quite easily. In my opinion, as with most any animal the key to keeping mudskippers is a varied diet. Start by alternating Crickets and redworms. Once you have had them for a bit you can get them used to taking non live food such as frozen mysis shrimp, and even pellet food.

At my work I feed them Frozen mysis shrimp as a staple, and I supplement with live foods now and then. 

As for filtration you don't need much, you more or less just need to aerate it. I typically use a small sponge filter hooked up to an air pump.

Good luck with your new mudskippers, they are a lot of fun!

If you have anymore questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Check out this journal, very cool tank for mudskippers...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...dskipper-paludarium-alternative-solution.html


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

I love mudskippers! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## nadawag579 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, my LFS guy (who is extremely knowledgeable) said that it's okay to keep them in freshwater, but eventually add some salt to up the salinity. I only have one (so far  ) and he(?) is in a 30g long tank. I had already put in a divider from a previous tadpole tank, so about 1/3 is a sandy bank for him. He loves it! I was thinking about getting him a friend, does anyone know how to sex them? I heard that males will fight when put together. Again thanks everyone!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Generally the fins on the males tend to be taller and more colorful, their bodies also seem to be darker in my experience. 

It is true that males will sometimes fight, however if you have a big enough tank it is possible to house males together. Plan on about 2-3 females per male, so if you have 2 males you will want at least 4 females..

However since you have a 30 gallon I would recommend getting one male and 2 females 


Good luck, If you have any more questions feel free to PM me and I will be happy to help.

Zach


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

In regards to adding salt.... You honestly don't need to add any salt to the tank, but it definitely won't hurt anything.

Salt is good in any freshwater tank as a stress reducer as well as reducing the pathogens in the water. 

I personally use about one teaspoon of aquarium salt per 5 gallons of water in my freshwater aquariums.


----------

